# Self Cleaning T Shirt



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

You probably think you've heard everything about t shirts.... Probably not. 
There is an article by Hope Reeves in the New York Times Magazine today that tells of Tide creating the self cleaning t shirt. 
Released only in Poland the shirt features soap-infused illustrations of despairing mothers with messages like: "Don't let your mommy cry when she sees you in this t shirt again. When dirty, put into water and let Tide do the rest."
What next??


----------

